# Complete Polaris Ranger/RZR 900 Crankshaft Kits $475.00



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

REMANUFACTURED POLARIS RANGER/RZR 900 CRANKSHAFT WITH CONNECTING RODS INSTALLED



All Crankshafts/Components are chemical cleaned.
Crankshafts are then inspected for any damage or flaws.
State of the Art Crankshaft Grinder turns down the rod journals with absolute precision.
Rod Journals are then polished to smooth, glass like finish.
Updated Connecting Rod Bushings/Bearings are then installed along with Connecting Rods.
Each Crankshaft/Connecting Rods are plastic gauged to ensure correct OEM clearances. Connecting Rod Nuts are then properly torqued.
Crankshafts are Packaged Ready for shipment.
 
*Price*: $475 with FREE SHIPPING
MUST SEND IN OLD CRANKSHAFT WITH CONNECTING RODS BEFORE WE SHIP OUT REMANUFACTURED KIT!


If you have questions or need additional details about this crankshaft for the Polaris Ranger/RZR 900 we can be provide them upon request via telephone at 812-402-8282 or visit us at www.nflowmotorsports.com


----------

